# This has gone from search to quest !!! Sweet Blood Sausage recipe please.



## silvercliff46 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have been searching for a long while for a _*sweet blood sausage that has rasins in it*_. The sausage maker I used to get it from has passed on, and took the recipe with him. I have a lot of blood sausage recipes, but none fill the bill.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a recipe for sweet Italian blood pudding with raisins called _brioldo_. It's not my recipe, I haven't tried it, and I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for. If that isn't a ringing endorsement, what is?

BDL


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I could swear I saw a post about biroldo here, but i guess it was on another forum.  Biroldo was typical of the town my parents came from, Barga, and they made it in a small area of Boston, where many Barghigiani lived.  I remember it being eaten as sausage, not as a sweet, though it may have been sweet.  As a kid I wouldn't go near it!  They used to like it sliced and cooked in a frying pan. 

The word was also used as a mild insult.  (Tuscan insults can get pretty wild.)


----------



## silvercliff46 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks.., downloading and will check it out. It may well have been posted previously, but I haven't been around that long???/img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## bishop (Feb 27, 2008)

I realize this isn't all that timely of a response but I have just recently found a great listing of sausage recipes.

Biroldo or Sauguinaccio


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

This link really helpful. Can't imagine that there a lot of sausage recipe also. 

Thanks!


----------



## maw1588 (Nov 9, 2012)

My husband has been asking for sweet blood sausage with rasions in it for the past 4 Christmas'. Does any one know where I can purchase it.  He remembers frying it up when he was a little boy

Maw1588


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Maw1588 said:


> My husband has been asking for sweet blood sausage with rasions in it for the past 4 Christmas'. Does any one know where I can purchase it. He remembers frying it up when he was a little boy
> 
> Maw1588


You may find this blood sausage under other denominations. It's also called MORCILLA VASCA or MORTZILLA BASQUE (Basque blood sausage). Its very well known in Basque country and in Argentina. I have some recipes but the link provided is very good.


----------



## jwjohnson (Dec 23, 2014)

Greetings,

Merry Christmas all!

I realize this thread is quite old, however I wanted to post in the appropriate thread.

Up early to setup a small continental at the hotel. I woke up thinking of one of my favorite foods, blood sausage. I have seen many names and recipes for this, including black pudding, rice ring, boudin and so on. Grandmother and mother used to cook it on a weekly when I was knee high to a grasshopper. Over the years I have found a great love for this sausage. Commonly in Ohio it is a blend of goose liver,blood and rice. I prefer it fried, but eating it cold is excellent to. I have tried to introduce it to my family from time to time from a local sausage maker. However, they do not like it. (more for me). 

Has anyone had this type of blood sausage? I know sausage makers vary on the ingredients, I find the one mentioned very common. How many of my peers like the blood sausage? Just wanted some thoughts.

God is blessing all of you


----------

